

MySQL to Redis in One Step - twerquie
http://dcw.ca/blog/2013/01/02/mysql-to-redis-in-one-step/

======
firefoxman1
Does anyone else wish that Redis had a disk-based version? Other key/value
stores like Riak are nice, but I want the simplicity, commands, and raw data
types of Redis in a version that could handle terabytes of data. But maybe I'm
the only one that wants that.

~~~
meritt
<http://redis.io/topics/virtual-memory>

It used to exist but has since then be deprecated. You can read Salvatore's
thoughts on this exact topic here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/redis-
db/IiJU0COilYc/Q...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/redis-
db/IiJU0COilYc/Q5efrbbiZu8J)

------
babuskov
I believe this could all be done with a single CONCAT. Looks like author is
unaware that you can CONCAT(param1, param2, param3, ..., paramN)

~~~
meritt
It could also be done without a sub-table either

    
    
        select concat("*4\r\n$4\r\nHSET\r\n$15\r\nevents_all_time\r\n$", length(action), "\r\n", action, "\r\n$", length(`count`), "\r\n", `count`, "\r") from events_all_time

------
lemcoe9
This does not seem like a good idea. Redis does not serve the same use-cases
that MySQL aims to.

~~~
famousactress
Isn't that a supremely plausible reason for wanting to move data from one to
the other? If everything was working out just great in MySQL there'd probably
be no reason to move it :)

